
Why imposter syndrome can be a good thing - Seep
https://www.jameswalpole.com/good-imposter-syndrome/
======
ada1981
Many top achieving people end up in positions that largely are fraudulent or
don't actually creat much value..

We live in a society where we are doing lots of stuff but much of it isn't
actually helping achieve the result we want and often actively prevents that
result.

Consider: Finance Psychiatry Education Non-Acute Medicine Politics

